# Rosh Hashana



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

(The Jewish New Year) for Hebrew Year 5782 begins at sundown on *Monday, 6 September 2021* and ends at nightfall on *Wednesday, 8 September 2021*.











​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 3, 2021)

Happy New Year...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Please post your traditions, special foods, recipes and Rosh Hashana memories here if you like.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 3, 2021)

Well, back in the late 60's, I met this young Jewish fellow who was hitchhiking around the country.  We hooked up for a few weeks, then he returned home to Brooklyn for college.  Convinced he was my soulmate, I soon followed.

His family was aghast,  Here I was, the dreaded shiksala.  It took 5-tears for that relationship to achieve it's half like.  His relatives had finally accepted me and demanded to know why he'd let me get away...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Well, back in the late 60's, I met this young Jewish fellow who was hitchhiking around the country.  We hooked up for a few weeks, then he returned home to Brooklyn for college.  Convinced he was my soulmate, I soon followed.
> 
> His family was aghast,  Here I was, the dreaded shiksala.  It took 5-tears for that relationship to achieve it's half like.  His realities had finally accepted me and demanded to know why he'd let me get away...


 If I'm understanding correctly, it was meant to be!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, it was meant to be!



well, we were rather young  -  late teens / early 20's  -  too young to realize that everything in life, like the phases of the moon, waxes and wanes.

life goes on and we continue to respire.

happy holiday to one and all...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 3, 2021)

Best wishes for a blessed New Year!


----------



## Shero (Sep 3, 2021)

*L'Shana Tovah tikatevu to our Jewish friends and extended family *


----------



## Pepper (Sep 4, 2021)

RR, your pic of that young woman blowing the shofar is absolutely beautiful & inspiring.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> RR, your pic of that young woman blowing the shofar is absolutely beautiful & inspiring.


Glad you like it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 5, 2021)

We had a pomegranate tree on the farm. You eat a pomegranate before the Rosh Hashana meal, counting the seeds as you eat them. The number of seeds is the number of good deeds you will do in the coming year. I remember sitting at the outside table, counting seeds with my uncle and cousins while my mom and my aunt cooked the food and got the inside table ready.

Dinner was usually a huge baked salmon, head and all. The men all ate a part of the fish's head after my uncle stood up and said "let us be the head and not the tail", which means "be a leader, not a follower" and also "don't let yourself be led blindly." We also ate a braided wreath of bread - you tear off a piece and dip it in honey, symbolizing a sweet year ahead.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Sep 5, 2021)

Shana tova all!  We really didn't celebrate much of anything unless we went to family and that was for Pesach and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2021)

Happy Rosh Hashanah!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 5, 2021)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2021)

20 hours, 46 minutes away


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2021)

Apples and honey are a traditional Rosh Hashanah food, as they symbolize a sweet year.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 8, 2021)

_L'Shana Tovah one & all. _


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------

